

Why Gmail needs a way to schedule e-mails for future delivery - tamarindo
http://www.itworld.com/internet/111018/why-gmail-needs-a-way-schedule-e-mails-future-delivery

======
newyorker
I couldn't agree more. I've come across the need for this feature and wondered
why it isn't available.

I hope it doesn't put the small guys out of business.

Gmail also needs a follow-up option. I don't know if its available elsewhere,
but the ability to send an email and 'flag' it for follow up is helpful for
some but not all emails.

